# Topics > Projects >  Cybernic City, CYBERDYNE Inc., Tsukuba, Ibaraki, Japan

## Airicist

Developer - CYBERDYNE Inc.

----------


## Airicist

Article "A "City of Robots" Is Being Built in Tsukuba, Japan"
The next step in technlogically intergrated living

by Peter Rugg
February 16, 2016

----------

